# Dirk had food poisoning!



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

> Dirk Nowitzki. Dwayne Wade.
> 
> They're the two best players in the conference finals and soon to be NBA Finals rivals.
> 
> ...


Maybe that why he started the game so terrible.
Link


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Not surprising, Dirk always plays even when he's hurt or sick.


----------



## reDirkulous (Jun 5, 2006)

The Mavs didn't issue a press release before the game like the Heat did though.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

now thats something...


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Interesting....he did sit for a long time in the first half.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

reDirkulous said:


> The Mavs didn't issue a press release before the game like the Heat did though.



I love Wade, but he is a drama queen.

I respect that Dirk didnt try to use being sick as a reason for not playing well. He is a class act.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Maybe Steve Nash slipped something into his food while they were out at lunch? Only an MVP would think of such a tactic!


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm just surprised this didn't happen to Dirk during the series against the Spurs. The last time my family and I were in San Antonio four of us left the city puking our heads off from eating at a particular resteruant. Luckily, I was the only one who made it out without getting sick myself.


----------

